# Motorhome Parking at Harry Potter World near Watford



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi folks,

We're thinking of taking a family trip up to Harry Potter World at Leavesden near Watford as a treat for our daughter to celebrate finishing her exams in June.

We wondered whether the parking there was MH friendly or whether there were height barriers?

Anybody been? Any advice?

Thanks MrWez


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Anybody?

MrWez


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Went some time ago, in the car, I don't remember any height barriers and I think there were people showing you where to park, but as I said it was sometime ago.

Jerry


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

My son lives in Leavesden, about 5 minutes away from the studios.

He's said he will try and call in there on the way home tomorrow to have a look both for height barriers and suitable sized bays. (He's been brought up with motorhomes so will know what to look for :wink: )

I'll post as soon as he comes back to me.

Phil


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi 

We went on a coach so no height barriers there and I would imagine you could park where the coaches and buses park

Cheers

DJM


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

philoaks said:


> My son lives in Leavesden, about 5 minutes away from the studios.
> 
> He's said he will try and call in there on the way home tomorrow to have a look both for height barriers and suitable sized bays. (He's been brought up with motorhomes so will know what to look for :wink: )
> 
> ...


Phil,

That's very kind of your son, please thank him for me.

MrWez


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi
> 
> We went on a coach so no height barriers there and I would imagine you could park where the coaches and buses park
> 
> ...


Useful to know, I often feel self conscious parking amongst the coaches - does anybody else feel like this.

MrWez


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

HI Mr Wez,

My son checked it out today. He said it is a large car park and there were a number of motorhomes there today. They were all grouped together so he assumes that the parking attendants would have directed them as to where to park. So it shouldn't be any problem for you to go in your MH.

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

philoaks said:


> HI Mr Wez,
> 
> My son checked it out today. He said it is a large car park and there were a number of motorhomes there today. They were all grouped together so he assumes that the parking attendants would have directed them as to where to park. So it shouldn't be any problem for you to go in your MH.
> 
> ...


Phil,

Many thanks, just what I was hoping to hear.

Again, please pass my thanks onto your son.

MrWez


----------

